# Minimal discounts available on Lange watches?



## whlabus (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm in the market for a Lange and leaning toward either the Saxonia Moonphase or Lange 1 Moonphase, both in rose gold. However, I talked to my AD and the only discount they're willing to offer on any model is about 8%, and only as store credit at that. I have somewhat of an established history with them, having purchased about $60k in gold Rolex models from them previously. Does this discount seem typical for Lange watches, or is my AD taking me for a ride?


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)

I'm on my fourth Lange and have yet to purchase one from an AD. There are other sources you can trust many of whom have NIB or collector hanger queens for substantial discounts. I have good relationships with several of resellers. I trust them and they trust me. The only reason I would use an AD would be if I absolutely couldn't live without a new release watch. At that point, discounts would be hard to find and delivery times would be lengthy.

Cincy


----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

Cincy2 said:


> I'm on my fourth Lange and have yet to purchase one from an AD. There are other sources you can trust many of whom have NIB or collector hanger queens for substantial discounts. I have good relationships with several of resellers. I trust them and they trust me. The only reason I would use an AD would be if I absolutely couldn't live without a new release watch. At that point, discounts would be hard to find and delivery times would be lengthy.
> 
> Cincy


Would you mind sharing the resellers? I'm running into the same issue and have only bought ALS from AD. I realize that's like asking for your tailor, but still... thanks !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)

ininov said:


> Would you mind sharing the resellers? I'm running into the same issue and have only bought ALS from AD. I realize that's like asking for your tailor, but still... thanks !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


re
No problem. I use Watchbox more than any other. Just closed on an ALS Double Split with them. Very reputable and every used watch I purchased from them was in pristine condition. They have high standards. Also have used Prestige Time but not to the extent I shop with Watchbox. Good luck.

Eric


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

I've had good luck with Watchbox for used watches and I bought my Zeitwerk new from Burdeens at a good price. Great guys in both cases.


----------



## ininov (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks to both of you. 

How much quieter and more civilized this forum is compared to Rolex...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)

WatchEater666 said:


> I've had good luck with Watchbox for used watches and I bought my Zeitwerk new from Burdeens at a good price. Great guys in both cases.


Will also vouch for Burdeens. I've done a few deals with them on other brand watches.

Cincy


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Another shout out for Burdeen's; I've bought a bunch from them over the past five years, have always been treated extremely well. Also if you're local like me, their inventory is great fun to see in person...


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

ininov said:


> Would you mind sharing the resellers? I'm running into the same issue and have only bought ALS from AD. I realize that's like asking for your tailor, but still... thanks !


European Watch Company in Boston is excellent.


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

CFR said:


> European Watch Company in Boston is excellent.


Two thumbs up for both WatchBox (purchased 2x) and European Watch Company (purchased 1x). I'm waiting for the perfect Lange 1 to surface on one of these two sites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

